# CAnberra Orchid Show 2013



## emydura (Oct 31, 2013)

Our show was a couple of weeks back (same weekend as Gary's) so a bit slow in posting this. The show doubled as the regional show so all the orchid societies from southern NSW also participate. This occurs only every 12 years in Canberra. As it is Canberra's 100 year celebration this year, the displays tend to have a celebratory theme.

Didn't have much luck myself other than a 1st and 2nd in the photography section.

Here are a few random photos.


Champion Paph - (Jolly Roger x Pacific Magic) x Buttler's Effect





Paph St Swithin 'Jill' AM/AOC





Paph Tuxedo Junction x Raisin Candy





Paph Double Arrow













Paph Invincible - best Paph specimen









Grand Champion of the Show






Champion Cymbidium





Champion Display


----------



## emydura (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Hera (Oct 31, 2013)

So many impressive plants! Love the paph grand champ, and that masdie is wonderful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2013)

great photos and a great show.
The Masdevallia is very showy.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd loved to be there! Great show, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2013)

I love orchid shows. Thanks for giving me a view of yours.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2013)

Love that Paph. invincible. The Masd. is impressive. Looks like great fun.
Thank you.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, lovely plants, and great photos David, thanks!!!! Love that last masdi, sarco, catt pic!!!! Jean


----------



## calypso (Nov 1, 2013)

Great photos David, thanks!!!! Paph pics are gorgeous


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nicely grown dend speciosums and masdies.. But IMHO, other plants are more impressive than the grand champion phal. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## orcoholic (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and specimen plants. Thanks.


----------



## emydura (Nov 1, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Very nicely grown dend speciosums and masdies.. But IMHO, other plants are more impressive than the grand champion phal. Just my 2 cents..



I don't think you are the only one. As the Grand Champion was buried amongst many other orchids, I remember trying to work out which was the actual plant that won. It wasn't obvious. I must admit I was surprised but I'm not a judge, so I'm not across many of the other orchid genera.


----------

